# Old Bmx Cross Bars



## Balloontyre (Jul 23, 2016)

Found these a few weeks back, interesting cross bar. Anyone know about these? 
Not keeping them.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 24, 2016)

Not sure but the end's look like they were cut down.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks tikicruiser, I looked atvthe ends closely,  factory cut from what I see.

I found this clip, 1981 schwinn catalog. Note blue bars


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 25, 2016)

And this too.


----------



## freddy (Aug 16, 2016)

they came on  bmx Schwinn predator


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 16, 2016)

how many inches wide are they?


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Sep 5, 2016)

kent


----------

